# da grande



## Shanks78

Hola  a todos,

querìa saber si la expresiòn "da grande", ademàs de ser traducida con "de mayor", podrìa ser traducida también con "de grande" en espanol. En caso afirmativo, ¿cuàl de las dos es màs utilizada?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lavishwellsh

Hola 

No estoy seguro de que se pueda decir "de grande"...por lo menos nunca lo he oido!

ciao


----------



## ursu-lab

No, grande è "mayor" e viene da "mayor de edad" cioè maggiorenne. In spagnolo "grande" si riferisce solo alle dimensioni, non all'età. Cerca in google "de mayor quiero ser..." che è l'inizio della frase classica "da grande, voglio fare..."


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> No, grande è "mayor" e viene da "mayor de edad" cioè maggiorenne. In spagnolo "grande" si riferisce solo alle dimensioni, non all'età. Cerca in google "de mayor quiero ser..." che è l'inizio della frase classica "da grande, voglio fare..."


 
Buongiorno,
Aunque menos común que "cuando sea mayor" también es perfectamente posible decir "cuando sea grande", especialmente cuando viene de boca de un niño.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, però "de grande" non si usa, no? In italiano invece "da grande" si adopera normalmente, anzi, è la frase più usata perché neanche gli adulti dicono, riferendosi ai progetti futuri di un bambino, "da adulto/maggiorenne/uomo vuole diventare astronauta". 
Una curiosità: il titolo originale in italiano del film con Renato Pozzetto, da cui è stato fatto il remake _Big _di Tom Hanks, era proprio "_Da grande_".


----------



## Neuromante

Sí se usa. Mucho más en la frase "Cuando sea grande" sobre todo porque no se usa "Cuando sea mayor". Ésta última implicaría vejez.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Sí se usa. Mucho más en la frase "Cuando sea grande" sobre todo porque *no se usa* "Cuando sea mayor". Ésta última implicaría vejez.



Claro que se usa:
¿Qué quieres ser de mayor?
Cuando sea mayor quiero ser bombero.


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante, entonces tú dices que la frase "de grande quiero ser médico" es más habitual que "de mayor quiero ser médico"? En google en cambio parece que hay una proporción de 1 ("de grande quiero ser") a 10 ("de mayor quiero ser"). Y a un chico adolescente (no a un niño) cuando se le dice "pórtate bien, ya eres mayor" no creo que se le diga que es viejo sino que ha alcanzado una edad suficiente para que sea responsable y tenga una actitud adulta. Pero, bueno, el castellano es mi tercera lengua y además hay muchísima variedad.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Neuromante, entonces tu dices que la frase "de grande quiero ser médico" es más habitual que "de mayor quiero ser médico"? En google en cambio parece que hay una proporción de 1 ("de grande quiero ser") a 10 ("de mayor quiero ser"). Y a un chico adolescente (no a un niño) cuando se le dice "pórtate bien, ya eres mayor" no creo que se le diga que es viejo sino que ha alcanzado una edad suficiente para que sea responsable y tenga una actitud adulta. Pero, bueno, el castellano es mi tercera lengua y además hay muchísima variedad.


 
A mi entender, "de grande" no se usa apenas, salvo quizás en algún contexto literario o en alguna zona en concreto, pero yo no recuerdo haberlo oído. Un problema que tenemos los foreros es que acabamos mezclando unos idiomas con otros y al final muchas expresiones de otras lenguas acaban sonándonos bien en la propia.


----------



## honeyheart

Acá, en cambio, se usa SOLAMENTE "de grande" y "cuando sea grande" en este sentido, mientras que "mayor" se refiere exclusivamente a personas ancianas.


----------



## gatogab

> Mafalda - Cuando *sea grande* trabajaré como intérprete en las Naciones Unidas.


----------



## ursu-lab

Potrebbe essere per influenza dell'italiano in Argentina? 
Io non l'ho mai sentito (o talmente poche volte, insomma, che non l'ho neanche preso in considerazione), e dire che in catalano è come in italiano "de gran", eppure in Catalogna e nelle Baleari dicono tutti "DE mayor" quando parlano in castigliano.


----------



## QueenAnita

En Argentina, "mayor" se usa principalmente para referir a la ancianidad, por eso, como dijo honeyheart, decimos más "cuando sea grande". 
"De grande" no es incorrecto, pero es menos utilizado que "cuando sea grande".
"De mayor" no lo escuché nunca!
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

QueenAnita said:


> "De mayor" no lo escuché nunca!


 
**google**

*"Cuando sea mayor" *<==click


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no soy argentino, así que he de suponer que si aquí se usa y si es lo que suelo encontrarme en la televisión,los libros etc, delegando normalmente "de mayor" a personas "mayores" -Es decir: Ancianos- no es por influencia del italiano si en Argentina lo usan.

Y habría que ver el abanico contextual de todas esas entradas en Google, que incluirán des "de mayor interés" hasta "de mayor tamaño"


----------



## gatogab

Cuando sea mayor = cuando esté jubilado = quando vada in pensione


----------



## ursu-lab

No, lo siento, pero yo he buscado entre comillas "de mayor quiero ser", con todos los verbos, una expresión que únicamente puede referirse a la traducción "da grande voglio" y no hay duda de que la gran mayoría son "de mayor" (¡*642.000*!) y no "de grande" (sólo *76.600*). La diferencia de frecuencia de uso me parece que es más que evidente...

Secondo me si sta facendo confusione tra "CUANDO SEA mayor (quiero)" che può riferirsi agli anziani, e "DE mayor (quiero)" che si riferisce invece spesso ai progetti futuri dei giovani. Dando un'occhiata veloce agli esempi di google ho notato che l'uso è soprattutto con questi due significati.

quando andrò in pensione         -> il quando in italiano non regge il congiuntivo


----------



## argentinodebsas

La pregunta original de Shanks78 fue si _da grande_ podría traducirse *también* como "de grande" en español. Salvo que en Argentina, Uruguay y Canarias se hable otro idioma, la respuesta es *sí*. Estaría bueno saber cómo se dice en el resto de América Latina.


----------



## flljob

honeyheart said:


> Acá, en cambio, se usa SOLAMENTE "de grande" y "cuando sea grande" en este sentido, mientras que "mayor" se refiere exclusivamente a personas ancianas.



Pasa exactamente lo mismo en México.


----------



## MOMO2

Shanks78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> quería saber si la expresión "da grande", además de ser traducida con "de mayor", podría ser traducida también con "de grande" en español. En caso afirmativo, ¿cuál de las dos es más utilizada?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Hola Shanks. Se entiende tu texto aunque no le pongas tildes, pero resulta medio raro y medio feo. Existe la forma de ponerlo todo bien usando los llamados códigos ASCII.
Los encuentras en el foro de _Sólo Español_. 


Yo diría "cuando sea mayor".


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Existe la forma de ponerlo todo bien usando los llamados códigos ASCII


. 

*Quì *<<==click


----------

